# LED grow lights?



## Just40Fun (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone has tried these lights?
http://www.led-grow-master.com/AquaBar.html








Mostly red plus a few blue lights

















And these?
















http://www.ledgrowlights.com/Growlights.htm
http://www.ledgrowlights.com/led_grow_lights_v_hid_lights__copy(1).htm


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Definitely. Sean, one of our mods, has tried these, and the tank that's featured there is actually his.

Read all the goodness here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/26464-seans-led-growlights.html


----------



## Just40Fun (Jul 15, 2005)

Either the price has dropped or there are some crappy LED grow lights out there:

you can buy a four pack for around $70 or so on eBay, or 3 red and 2 blue for about $150. 

I must say that I am very tempted.


----------



## Just40Fun (Jul 15, 2005)

Has anyone tried these light? This guy is selling 12 lamps for $149+shipping, come to less than $15 per lamp, and according to the seller, one lamp is good for one sq ft. So for my 6ft tank, I could use 6 of those to maintain plant growth and use my fluorescent lights for viewing etc., Love to try them, but would I be the guinea pig in using this brand of led lights?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-Grow-Light-...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> Gro-Tek provides state of the art grow light systems.
> 
> 
> This Auction is for a TWELVE PACK of 66 LED bulbs (#RB66)
> ...


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The Solar Oasis bulbs are not just 'red and blue' they are centered on the wavelengths that are used for photosynthesis. This makes them very dim to our eyes, and very bright to the plants. My aquarium still has that same set up and when the PC fixture I was using for white light burned out for a month, the plants keep growing like gang busters under just the LEDs. When I brought the crypts home from Europe I set up a seed flat and humidity dome with a spare LED bar for them, they are growing wonderfully under just this light.

I do not know what the wave lengths of those other bulbs are, but the Solar Oasis fixtures are right on the money.

I bought my fixtures from them, I actually paid extra to have that one over the aquarium cut down to a size I specified.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

This would concern me:

_..keep in mind that an LED grow light has to be closer to the plant in order to absorb enough light to be equal to HID types_


Reading that and seeing the pictures with the bulbs right on top of the plants, what impact would that have on plants in the mid and lower parts an aquarium?

Ted


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

As far as I see, none, the foreground plants in that tank are growing great, Ranalisma rostrata and Crypt parva. I can tell you that the people I send the Ranalisma to are always happy with the plants.


----------



## Just40Fun (Jul 15, 2005)

For aquaplants, would it work better if we use more blue than red?


----------

